# BOOST!!!



## TwIg_1.8T (Sep 12, 2005)

I just bought a 2001 audi A6 2.7T and I was curious on how much boost the car runs stock and how high I can turn it up to. thatks


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: BOOST!!! (TwIg_1.8T)*

stock boost is around 9psi 
most ECU upgrades push it to between 15 - 17 PSI.


----------



## warrantyvoider (Jun 28, 2005)

i wouldnt do anything to that 2.7t to run more boost. maitenence nightmare.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (warrantyvoider)*

what?


----------



## Avo (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: BOOST!!! (bhb399mm)*

Will upgrading the ECU void the Warranty? I have a 6 year 60,000 mile extended warranty...


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: BOOST!!! (Avo)*

warranties only apply to the parts the modification changes... for example, if you modify your ECU, and you blow turbo - no, your warranty will not be paying for it
if, alternatively, you mod your ECU, and your suspension goes out, the ECU had nothing to do with the suspension, and therefore your warranty _would_ pay for it.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (warrantyvoider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *warrantyvoider* »_i wouldnt do anything to that 2.7t to run more boost. *maitenence nightmare*. 









It all boils down to how you take care of your car. If you keep it stock and beat on it, it's gonna be the same 'maintenence nightmare'.
Follow the rules of good turbo ownership and you'll enjoy many happy trouble-free miles, modified ECU or not.


----------



## threethirteen (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: BOOST!!! (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_warranties only apply to the parts the modification changes... for example, if you modify your ECU, and you blow turbo - no, your warranty will not be paying for it


this is why you keep your original ecu...swap it out when you blow those turbos.


----------



## warrantyvoider (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*

i disagree. the more boost he will run on it, even if he doesnt beat on it, will still put more stress on the components. maybe they components may last a big longer is he doesnt beat on it, they will still fail faster than if it was running at a stock tuning.


----------



## threethirteen (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: (warrantyvoider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *warrantyvoider* »_i disagree. the more boost he will run on it, even if he doesnt beat on it, will still put more stress on the components. maybe they components may last a big longer is he doesnt beat on it, they will still fail faster than if it was running at a stock tuning.

well duh








if you have a chip and never use it you aren't going to wear the turbo any more than without the chip...but then why did you buy the chip?


----------



## Avo (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: BOOST!!! (threethirteen)*

A second ECU would be a good idea. Ebay?
How much should an ECU cost?


----------



## TWINTURBO A6 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: BOOST!!! (Avo)*

Definitly get it done at a shop so they can tune it right. I wouldnt get a ECU from the net.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: BOOST!!! (Avo)*

My 2 cents....
Most chip makers now offer OBDII flashing... Only the software get's reflashed. No ECU removal etc...
I have the GIAC software in mine. I bought the two programs, stock and pump gas. When it goes in for service I change it over to stock. All you need is a Ross-tech cable and a laptop.
If your turbos start "whining" take it back to the place where you got it chipped, and have them remove the whole thing before you take it to the dealer. Obviously assuming they did not "blow up" completely, and you cannot drive it at all... LOL! ...which is rare as far as I know...
Trust me, the extra power is well worth it. I take very good care of my car, and I do not "beat on it". Just every now and then! I do agree that chipping it and "beating" the crap out of it all the time will probably give you trouble sooner...
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## Avo (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: BOOST!!! (Massboykie)*

How does the flashed chip compare to a replaced chip? Was the cost the same? I would much prefer doing a GIAC flash on my 2.7T


----------



## FattyPaul (Aug 23, 2006)

at 55,000 miles blow the turbos flash it back to stock have audi reimburse u for the turbos and void the 5k left of ur warentee and put the money towards to s4 k04 set up


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: BOOST!!! (Avo)*

You would have to confirm this as I don't know for a fact, but I do not think there is any difference between the price of flash or solder. Ultimately you are paying for the software (program), not the hardware, if that makes any sense.
Having some electronic background myself, I was not too fond of the idea of soldering anything on the ECU. I know thousands have done it, but with my luck I'll end up with bad connections down the line.. LOL! Flashing is safe and virtually impossible to detect. Note the virtually...
I will say this... I drove into KTR with 175 ponies at the wheels and out with 243 at the wheels... Have the dyno graph to prove it








Cheers
Massboykie


_Modified by Massboykie at 8:56 PM 8-28-2006_


----------

